# Tea Party = Fake



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew

Yeah, the article is going on two years old. Truth doesn't become less true with time, though.



> Most of these bodies call themselves free market thinktanks, but their trick, as (Astro)Turf Wars points out, is to conflate crony capitalism with free enterprise, and free enterprise with personal liberty. Between them they have constructed the philosophy which informs the Tea Party movement: its members mobilise for freedom, unaware that the freedom they demand is freedom for corporations to trample them into the dirt. The thinktanks the Kochs have funded devise the game and the rules by which it is played; Americans for Prosperity coaches and motivates the team.
> 
> Astroturfing is now taking off in the United Kingdom. Earlier this month Spinwatch showed how a fake grassroots group set up by health insurers helped shape the Tories NHS reforms(18). Billionaires and corporations are capturing the political process everywhere; anyone with an interest in democracy should be thinking about how to resist them. Nothing is real any more. Nothing is as it seems.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, and the same old tin foil hat conspiracy crap about the Kochs remains the same old tin foil hat conspiracy crap about the Kochs.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 18, 2012)

Stupid doesn't get any less stupid with age either. Color me shocked.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Most of these bodies call themselves free market thinktanks, but their trick...is to conflate crony capitalism with free enterprise, and free enterprise with personal liberty.



You and this writer can say that is the case, but you've provided NOTHING in support of that assessment.  

Personally, I stand against cronyism with every bit of passion I stand against unconstitutional government meddling.  In fact, you generally don't get one without the other.  But then, I'm just a Libertarian whose experience with the Tea Party has not been as you've described.  The Tea Partiers I've met do NOT "conflate crony capitalism with free enterprise".

What do you have to back up your claim?


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

The article had citations. I assume you did not read it?


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> The article had citations. I assume you did not read it?



I'm more interested in your thoughts.  You appear to agree with this person that the TP "conflates crony capitalism with free enterprise, and free enterprise with personal liberty"

Tell us in your own words what evidence, logic or reason you have to support this claim.  Or are we just supposed to accept it because you say so?


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, that Tea party was fake in the 2010 elections, in the Walker recall, but you go along your merry way thinking the Tea Party is fake...Presidential elections just around the corner..


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> 
> Yeah, the article is going on two years old. Truth doesn't become less true with time, though.
> 
> ...


I believe this thread should be labeled "BoogaboogaKochbros".


----------



## California Girl (Jun 18, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The article had citations. I assume you did not read it?
> ...



Interested in BD's thoughts?  Good luck with that.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The article had citations. I assume you did not read it?
> ...



How else to explain the many middle-class and lower people who are wholeheartedly supporting lower taxes for the wealthy?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 18, 2012)

They climbed right up robmoneys ass the second they were told to


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

Rick Santelli&#8217;s Planted Rant ? | The Big Picture

I read this article a very long time ago. For whatever reason, Playboy pulled it. Ya gotta love the internet.

Excerpt:


> &#8220;How did a minor-league TV figure, whose contract with CNBC is due this summer, get so quickly launched into a nationwide rightwing blog sensation? Why were there so many sites and organizations online and live within minutes or hours after his rant, leading to a nationwide protest just a week after his rant?
> 
> What hasn&#8217;t been reported until now is evidence linking Santelli&#8217;s &#8220;tea party&#8221; rant with some very familiar names in the Republican rightwing machine, from PR operatives who specialize in imitation-grassroots PR campaigns (called &#8220;astroturfing&#8221 to bigwig politicians and notorious billionaire funders. As veteran Russia reporters, both of us spent years watching the Kremlin use fake grassroots movements to influence and control the political landscape. To us, the uncanny speed and direction the movement took and the players involved in promoting it had a strangely forced quality to it. If it seemed scripted, that&#8217;s because it was.
> 
> What we discovered is that Santelli&#8217;s &#8220;rant&#8221; was not at all spontaneous as his alleged fans claim, but rather it was a carefully-planned trigger for the anti-Obama campaign. In PR terms, his February 19th call for a &#8220;Chicago Tea Party&#8221; was the launch event of a carefully organized and sophisticated PR campaign, one in which Santelli served as a frontman, using the CNBC airwaves for publicity, for the some of the craziest and sleaziest rightwing oligarch clans this country has ever produced. Namely, the Koch family, the multibilllionaire owners of the largest private corporation in America, and funders of scores of rightwing thinktanks and advocacy groups, from the Cato Institute and Reason Magazine to FreedomWorks. The scion of the Koch family, Fred Koch, was a co-founder of the notorious extremist-rightwing John Birch Society.&#8221;


What is Playboy&#8217;s evidence of this?


> &#8220;Within hours of Santelli&#8217;s rant, a website called ChicagoTeaParty.com sprang to life. Essentially inactive until that day, it now featured a YouTube video of Santelli&#8217;s &#8220;tea party&#8221; rant and billed itself as the official home of the Chicago Tea Party. The domain was registered in August, 2008 by Zack Christenson, a dweeby Twitter Republican and producer for a popular Chicago rightwing radio host Milt Rosenberg&#8212;a familiar name to Obama campaign people. Last August, Rosenberg, who looks like Martin Short&#8217;s Irving Cohen character, caused an outcry when he interviewed Stanley Kurtz, the conservative writer who first &#8220;exposed&#8221; a personal link between Obama and former Weather Undergound leader Bill Ayers. As a result of Rosenberg&#8217;s radio interview, the Ayers story was given a major push through the Republican media echo chamber, culminating in Sarah Palin&#8217;s accusation that Obama was &#8220;palling around with terrorists.&#8221; That Rosenberg&#8217;s producer owns the &#8220;chicagoteaparty.com&#8221; site is already weird&#8212;but what&#8217;s even stranger is that he first bought the domain last August, right around the time of Rosenburg&#8217;s launch of the &#8220;Obama is a terrorist&#8221; campaign. It&#8217;s as if they held this &#8220;Chicago tea party&#8221; campaign in reserve, like a sleeper-site. Which is exactly what it was.


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

Demonizing Americans who work, pay their taxes and play by the rules isn't gonna work.  Never has.  Try speaking on the issues......if you can.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Because they're not base,  covetous little looters?


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> They climbed right up robmoneys ass the second they were told to



Money has nothing to do with anything.  You don't mind wealthy people like Kennedy or Kerry or Pelosi, etc.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 18, 2012)

BD might be confused. The TEA Party is not this:


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Are you saying Tea Party members are "middle-class and lower" and that they support "lower taxes for the wealthy"?  What evidence to you have of this?  TP members tend to be middle and upper middle class and TEA stands for Tax Enough Already, which is not necessarily a call for lower taxes, just not more taxes.

More importantly, how does supporting the idea of lowering personal income taxes mean a person "conflates crony capitalism with free enterprise, and free enterprise with personal liberty"?  Every TP member I've spoken with supports a flatter, fairer tax scheme.  How is that the same thing is cronyism and confusing the meaning of liberty?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> 
> Yeah, the article is going on two years old. Truth doesn't become less true with time, though.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely true!  And the beautiful thing for that movement, because of that "box" in the corner, all our time and energy is spent arguing _left vs right_.  There isn't too many discussions on_ "left/right vs them"._
- left/right = average Americans
- them = corporations (which include non-American-based multi-nationals)​
_*Bagger nation*_ patriotism is the equivalent of Christian German's voting Hitler into office.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They climbed right up robmoneys ass the second they were told to
> ...



Dear idiot.

its not money that is evil.

its that some people care more about money than other human beings.

those rich fucks belong to your party


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



They do? I mean - teabaggers keep SAYING they do but I've yet to see any actual graphs to prove that allegation.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 18, 2012)

*MIGHT* be?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

Apparently the Walker victory has gone unaccounted for in the Tea Party's victory column.

Then again, they never attribute any of the Tea Party wins to the Tea Party activity.


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Oh yes, all the greedy wealthy people are republicans and all the wealthy humanitarians are democrats.  Oh, yes, yes.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You're not answering the questions nor offering any support of your original claim, that Tea Partiers "conflate crony capitalism with free enterprise".  I'm not asking for what you think Tea Partiers are saying, I'm asking you to support your claim.  Can you or not?


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



The TP has been kicking democrat butts since Nov 2010.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Rick Santelli&#8217;s Planted Rant ? | The Big Picture
> 
> I read this article a very long time ago. For whatever reason, Playboy pulled it. Ya gotta love the internet.
> 
> ...



 Playboy


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



This is certainly true, but the OP claims Tea Partiers "conflate crony capitalism with free enterprise, and free enterprise with personal liberty", yet offers nothing in support of this assessment.  Her response on tax rates and the socioeconomic status of TP members was not only incorrect, it had NOTHING to do with the original claim.  Is she always this poorly prepared to support her own argument?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 18, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> *MIGHT* be?



What I find particularly entertaining is that BD gets her 'opinions' from left wing rags and then wonders why she's never seen anything that actually informs her of what the TEA Party actually stands for.


1.	Protect the Constitution: Require each bill to identify the specific provision of the Constitution that gives Congress the power to do what the bill does (82.03 percent).

2.	Reject Cap & Trade: Stop costly new regulations that would increase unemployment, raise consumers prices, and weaken the nation's global competitiveness with virtually no impact on global temperatures (72.20 percent).


3.	Demand a Balanced Budget: Begin the Constitutional amendment process to require a balanced budget with a two-thirds majority needed for any tax hike. (69.69 percent)

4.	Enact Fundamental Tax Reform: Adopt a simple and fair single-rate tax system by scrapping the internal revenue code and replacing it with one that is no longer than 4,543 words -- the length of the original Constitution. (64.90 percent).

5.   Restore Fiscal Responsibility & Constitutionally Limited Government in Washington: Create a Blue Ribbon taskforce that engages in a complete audit of federal agencies and programs, assessing their Constitutionality, and identifying duplication, waste, ineffectiveness, and agencies and programs better left for the states or local authorities, or ripe for wholesale reform or elimination due to our efforts to restore limited government consistent with the U.S. Constitution's meaning. (63.37 percent)

6.	End Runaway Government Spending: Impose a statutory cap limiting the annual growth in total federal spending to the sum of the inflation rate plus the percentage of population growth. (56.57 percent).

7.	Defund, Repeal & Replace Government-run Health Care: Defund, repeal and replace the recently passed government-run health care with a system that actually makes health care and insurance more affordable by enabling a competitive, open, and transparent free-market health care and health insurance system that isn't restricted by state boundaries. (56.39 percent).

8.	Pass an 'All-of-the-Above' Energy Policy: Authorize the exploration of proven energy reserves to reduce our dependence on foreign energy sources from unstable countries and reduce regulatory barriers to all other forms of energy creation, lowering prices and creating competition and jobs. (55.51 percent).

9.	Stop the Pork: Place a moratorium on all earmarks until the budget is balanced, and then require a 2/3 majority to pass any earmark. (55.47 percent).

10.   Stop the Tax Hikes: Permanently repeal all tax hikes, including those to the income, capital gains and death taxes, currently scheduled to begin in 2011. (53.38 percent).


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe we can get a political conspiracy posted from Hustler next?


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

Let's face it.  The left would be happy if the Tea Party people would just go away.  The left has run out of ideas and the momentum is swinging away.  All the left has is mud slinging.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Let's face it.  The left would be happy if the Tea Party people would just go away.  The left has run out of ideas and the momentum is swinging away.  All the left has is mud slinging.



yep...


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Let's face it.  The left would be happy if the Tea Party people would just go away.  The left has run out of ideas and the momentum is swinging away.  All the left has is mud slinging.



I suspect you're correct here as well.  I just don't understand how someone can make a bold, blanket statement that covers literally hundreds of thousands of people with the same broad brush but can't muster a single fact, logic or reason in support of that statement!

It would be like me saying:  "Progressive central planning Democrats kill and eat babies and are mean to old people".  Why?  Because I say so!  That's insane...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 18, 2012)

I checked the mailbox when I got back from Taos and the Koch Brother check wasn't there. It's over 2 years now

When exactly do we get paid off?

Anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Let's face it.  The left would be happy if the Tea Party people would just go away.  The left has run out of ideas and the momentum is swinging away.  All the left has is mud slinging.
> ...



What else can they say?  Their team has failed.  All they can do is bad mouth the team that's winning and that's the Tea Party.  They have no sportsmanship and no integrity.  They're poor losers and piss poor Americans.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



The short answer to that is "Who died and made you my 10th grade civics teacher?" 

"Personal liberty" is the Pavlov dog whistle that the Koch's are blowing to get the support they need from the rest of the party. Same for 'free enterprise.' Too bad they don't actually mean it. And crony capitalism is the truth of the whole thing, but we're not supposed to notice that.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I checked the mailbox when I got back from Taos and the Koch Brother check wasn't there. It's over 2 years now
> 
> When exactly do we get paid off?
> 
> ...



still waiting for mine too..but hey, if Playboy says they are fake....


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Oh yes, we're all sitting here waiting for the Koch's to tell us what move to make next.  We're all mindless robots who can't think for ourselves and see what's happening.  Oh yes.  

Your team failed and your leader is failing.  Blaming everyone on the winning team because your team failed is kinda childish.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



THIS is your support of your claim that Tea Partiers "conflate crony capitalism with free enterprise, and free enterprise with personal liberty"?

Oh my goodness, that is the most monumental FAIL I've yet seen on this board.  I usually say at this point "Want to try again?" but you should really just keep quiet at this point.  You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2012)

So torn ... tease BD about how I got my check from the Koch brothers after we beat the Walker recall or tease CG for plagiarism.  

What to do ... what to do .....


----------



## California Girl (Jun 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Koch funding the TEA party... bad.

Soros funneling millions into rabid left wing organizations.... good.

The double standards of the  left exposed. Again.

Also... there is the small matter that the TEA Party has been going looooong before the Koch Bros started throwing money into the cause.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 18, 2012)

No sense in trying to PROVE if the Tea Party is fake, the ones who think so won't change their minds anyway..

like I said, 2010, Walker...now lets roll into November


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

Amelia said:


> So torn ... tease BD about how I got my check from the Koch brothers after we beat the Walker recall or tease CG for plagiarism.
> 
> What to do ... what to do .....



Oh, go with both! You only live once.


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > So torn ... tease BD about how I got my check from the Koch brothers after we beat the Walker recall or tease CG for plagiarism.
> ...



It's hard to admit that a large segment of the American people are rebelling against this President and his party, isn't it.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Let's face it.  The left would be happy if the Tea Party people would just go away.  The left has run out of ideas and the momentum is swinging away.  All the left has is mud slinging.
> ...


Just because they're not screaming in the streets like the Occupados are, or trying to go "Full Palin" and persecute good government officials out of office like the media doesn't mean they are not a silent but dangerous political undercurrent that can't suck down or push up any candidate at any time now.

Three excellent examples?

Scott Walker, California state pensions referendums and now FORMER Senator Lugar.

Change is already happening.  They just don't see much of it... yet.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrEvK-tv5OI]Chrissie&#39;s Last Swim - Jaws (1/10) Movie CLIP (1975) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...





But if it weren't for the Tea Party and their misbegotten candidate Sharron Angle, it would have been former senator Harry Reid.    

Sometimes I worry about the trade off ... and about the backlash.


----------



## Si modo (Jun 18, 2012)

Koch just told me to post.

So, I am posting.



What did Soros tell the OP to do?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Yes, that is true.  She wasn't the best candidate to go up against someone who was in bed deep with the Vegas Casinos and unions.  But that is a mountain top.  Not the low plains and hills that make up much of the rest of the American political landscape.

It's coming.  The pendulum of history is on the side of independence, not big brother anymore.


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

I just got my check from the Koch Brothers.  I'm going to Vegas in my new Lincoln.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Koch just told me to post.
> 
> So, I am posting.
> 
> ...



Have some ice cream.

Butter brickle, specifically.



Life is good.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Koch just told me to post.
> ...


Butter Brickle is the flavor of the devil.  I told you it was a satanic plot!  You can find the videos on youtube that prove it.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



DOOD! I'm not stupid. I'm eating it with my left hand, facing east, standing on one foot.

Gawd. I don't need anybody holding my hand ffs.

/adjusts tinfoil crown


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

You forgot to be in your bunker!  Teh sabbilibtes will SEEEEEEE YOUUUUUUUUUS!!!!!11!1!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> You forgot to be in your bunker!  Teh sabbilibtes will SEEEEEEE YOUUUUUUUUUS!!!!!11!1!!!!



No SIR!! I'm in the garden shed! PLUS, I have strapped lime rinds to the cats' heads as a diversionary tactic.

Toldja. I wasn't born yesterday.


----------



## bobcollum (Jun 18, 2012)

To me, the Tea Party initiated by Ron Paul's 2008 candidacy has been overrun by Republicans that have adopted the fiscal beliefs and ideals of Libertarians, as long as those ideals don't intrude with the neo-conservative views on foreign policy, the Patriot Act, and decades long money-making schemes like the War on Drugs.

Not all, but many.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to be in your bunker!  Teh sabbilibtes will SEEEEEEE YOUUUUUUUUUS!!!!!11!1!!!!
> ...


Pumalo rinds work best on bigger cats.  

So I do see you fell off the turnip truck.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



These are small cats. 

And I just saw a Tardis, so hello, I must be going. See ya last year.


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

Speaking of cats.......should have seen the neighbor cat.  I spilled some gasoline on the garage floor and he went over and began licking it up.  He took off and ran up a wall, across the ceiling, down the wall, and then up another wall until he fell down and laid there as still as could be.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Vaya con Dios, Captain Spaulding.  Mind the elephants or Judoon in your pajamas.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Speaking of cats.......should have seen the neighbor cat.  I spilled some gasoline on the garage floor and he went over and began licking it up.  He took off and ran up a wall, across the ceiling, down the wall, and then up another wall until he fell down and laid there as still as could be.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2012)

.... he ran out of gas ......


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought the Koch Brothers would pay me $39.95 per post

WTF

30,371 * 39.95 * 2 = wow!


----------



## Buford (Jun 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I thought the Koch Brothers would pay me $39.95 per post
> 
> WTF
> 
> 30,371 * 39.95 * 2 = wow!



I got a check for $100,000.  I'm going to Vegas in my new Lincoln.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Toodles! I'll die a happy woman if I can just get a dance with Capn Jack Harkness.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Then grab a vortex manipulator and go to Torchwood...


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

The Tardis will get me there.

I'd rather be with Doc #10, though.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> The Tardis will get me there.
> 
> I'd rather be with Doc #10, though.


Yeah, yeah.  But he ditched Cap'n Jack.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The Tardis will get me there.
> ...



None of that matters, when time travel is involved. Hell, they could bring back the entire original Torchwood cast and not miss a beat.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Like shangri la beneath the summer moon, I will return again


----------



## Trajan (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> 
> Yeah, the article is going on two years old. Truth doesn't become less true with time, though.
> 
> ...



the article is from Oct 2010-




> Yeah, the article is going on two years old. Truth doesn't become less true with time, though.




why byes, those 60 some odd seats the gop took in the house and the 6 seats in the senate were are 'not true'....


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 18, 2012)

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Jun 18, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



why yes of course, facts are crazy......................


----------



## Provocateur (Jun 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Yeah, that Tea party was fake in the 2010 elections, in the Walker recall, but you go along your merry way thinking the Tea Party is fake...Presidential elections just around the corner..



I noticed that the generic congressional ballot is about where it was in 2010 in the conservatives favor.  



I really hope that the libs continue to underestimate and dismiss.  It is fun to watch.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2012)

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> ...


WHoops... I didn't notice that.  So it's pre NOVEMBER 2010 blowout of liberal ideology, and the repudiation of all big government agenda since then.


----------



## demiurge (Jul 1, 2012)

There's absolutely no doubt the Koch brothers helped bankroll the Tea Party movement.  

There's also absolutely no doubt that the Koch brothers would benefit from that agenda.  Its their agenda after all.  

There have been some extremely amoral actions done by their companies.  That's certainly not specific to the Koch brother's companies, but the actions they have done is a large reason why we need effective regulation of corporations.   Otherwise, we get the trusts and the 19th century Robber Barons all over again.  

I'd like to see the Federal government downsized and more authority devolve to the states, because I can keep a better eye on my state government, and have slightly more chance to impact their stances.

But the Feds need to ensure effective regulation of many key industries across state lines, especially Wall Street, which as we've seen can take down the whole system.

This certainly seems to me what was written in the Constitution, but it isn't what the Tea Party stands for any more, which is a shame.   Until they wake up to that fact, they are simply cat's paws for corporatism.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 1, 2012)

demiurge said:


> There's absolutely no doubt the Koch brothers helped bankroll the Tea Party movement.
> 
> There's also absolutely no doubt that the Koch brothers would benefit from that agenda.  Its their agenda after all.
> 
> ...


More BoogaboogaKochbros!


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 1, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> demiurge said:
> 
> 
> > There's absolutely no doubt the Koch brothers helped bankroll the Tea Party movement.
> ...



The Koch's are very evil people. Though the right wing trash doesn't care, they just do what they are told.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 1, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > demiurge said:
> ...


<cough> George Soros Hypocrisy fail </cough>


----------



## Trajan (Jul 1, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > demiurge said:
> ...




yea, that bastard david koch, sptting same sex marriage, stem cell research legalizing drugs etc...wtf eh?


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 1, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I love how that's always the exact thing the right wing puppets always say when the Koch's come up.
Soros is like little league t-ball compared to the Koch's. The Koch's are the puppetmasters for the GOP


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 1, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...


You discount all the 'evil' done by George Soros, why should we pay any attention to your complaints about the Koch Brothers.

George Soros has crashed major nation's currency and you call that 't-ball'?

You are so full of shit you tip over in the corners.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 1, 2012)

Thou shalt not commit logical fallacies

Quick, check this page and tell me what you just did, thar. I'm busy.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 1, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Thou shalt not commit logical fallacies
> 
> Quick, check this page and tell me what you just did, thar. I'm busy.


Fucked Fable doesn't care about strawmen, or bullshit.  All that matters is his ideology enslaves others.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 1, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thou shalt not commit logical fallacies
> ...



Look at big shitz throwing a tantrum, LOL!


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 1, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thou shalt not commit logical fallacies
> ...



Hi, Lil Ditz. I'm Bed Poop.

Seriously, the name shit is lame.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 1, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


No no... you're not Fucked Fable.  That's for Black Label.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 1, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Yes, I know. And I reiterate. The name shit is lame.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 1, 2012)

Amelia said:


> So torn ... tease BD about how I got my check from the Koch brothers after we beat the Walker recall or tease CG for plagiarism.
> 
> What to do ... what to do .....


 
What does Koch tell you to do?   

Don't you find it hilariously hypocritical that libs scream about the Koch Bros but turn a blind eye to Soros?

Translate this and what it means is libs think it should be illegal to donate to conservatives.

And the last time I checked the Koch Bros are AMERICANS!!!!!!

Soros? 

Stupid libs.  The more they try to smear the conservatives, the more they tell us about themselves.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 1, 2012)

Buford said:


> I just got my check from the Koch Brothers. I'm going to Vegas in my new Lincoln.


 
You're going to drive the Koch Bros to Drinkin' if you don't stop driving that Hot Rod Lincoln!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDbON8udTPo]Hot Rod Lincoln - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 1, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to be in your bunker! Teh sabbilibtes will SEEEEEEE YOUUUUUUUUUS!!!!!11!1!!!!
> ...


 
Nope nope nope! It's no good! You forgot your tin foil!!!!!!!!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> To me, the Tea Party initiated by Ron Paul's 2008 candidacy has been overrun by Republicans that have adopted the fiscal beliefs and ideals of Libertarians, as long as those ideals don't intrude with the neo-conservative views on foreign policy, the Patriot Act, and decades long money-making schemes like the War on Drugs.
> 
> Not all, but many.


 
Ron Paul did not start the Tea Party nor does he run it.

He tries to claim otherwise, but if you will notice he's not our candidate.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 1, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I thought the Koch Brothers would pay me $39.95 per post
> 
> WTF
> 
> 30,371 * 39.95 * 2 = wow!


 
Yeah baby!  We are getting RICH from the Koch Bros, aren't we????????


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 1, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




That's a tantrum, Fucked Fable? Wow. Whoever writes your spin's gone and rented himself out as a centerfuge for the iranians he's so dizzy.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 5, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> 
> Yeah, the article is going on two years old. Truth doesn't become less true with time, though.
> 
> ...



BDPoop = IDIOT

Here's the bottom line - unlike the lazy liberal who wants the government to wipe their ass for them like a baby, we don't want to be "protected" from corporations "trampling us into the dirt". We can do that ourselves because we are not incompetent, helpless, ignorant little lazy liberals...


----------



## P@triot (Jul 5, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> 
> Yeah, the article is going on two years old. Truth doesn't become less true with time, though.
> 
> ...



Can we come together and have a moment of honesty just once?

The truth is, you and everyone on the left (ie the authors of that Nazi propaganda piece) fear the Tea Party. The Democratic Party has been hijacked by Nazis, Communists, Marxists, and Socialists. There are no more Kennedy liberals in that party anymore (Kennedy stated loudly & proudly that the only way to fix a bad economy is to cut taxes - when someone says that today, they are viciously attacked by the left). And since your radical party has finally awoken the sleeping giant known as the American people, the Tea Party has completely crushed you guys. A Conservative (Scott Brown) won the uber liberal Massachusetts seat for the first time in like 50 years or so. A Conservative (Scott Walker) won in uber liberal Wisconsin, _twice_. And liberals took the most catastrophic ass-kicking nation wide in the November 2010 elections, from Congress all the way down to local mayors and county auditor's.

The American people unilaterally reject what the left has become (radical Communists) and having been so devastatingly crushed by the Tea Party, you fear and hate them. No amount of propaganda is going to change this run away locomotive. Just remember, you guys did this to yourself with your greed and hunger for power/control.....


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 5, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> ...





I guess not.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 5, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> No sense in trying to PROVE if the Tea Party is fake, the ones who think so won't change their minds anyway..
> 
> like I said, 2010, Walker...now lets roll into November



Results usually speak loud enough... Let them think we are dead


----------



## Huey (Jul 24, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> ...


 Thats one beautiful Rott,


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> George Monbiot &ndash; Toxic Brew
> 
> Yeah, the article is going on two years old. Truth doesn't become less true with time, though.
> 
> ...



I'm curious, Boop...what is it that you think makes George Monbiot an "authority" on the Tea Party?  I read up on the man and his "specialty" seems to be environmental causes and specifically how indigenous people in Papua New Guinea and the Amazon are being displaced.


----------

